# Pictures of Sparty



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Sparty was a beautiful golden.


----------



## Mavericksparty88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Rainheart, Thanks. He certainly was. I am going to scan some older pictures of him and upload them. He was a very handsome young man and pup too.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you, I'd love to see more pictures of your Sparty. It seems he was well loved and will be sorely missed by his family.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

A handsome distinguished guy.... I am sure you probably laugh at the distinguished part !!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a handsome ole gent. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That second picture with the sun rays coming down on him looks so "heavenly" and I am sure he is now looking down upon you and your family.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sparty*

Sparty looks so cuddly and lovable! Wish I could hug him!!

I agree with Rob that the second picture looks HEAVENLY with the sun's rays coming down on Sparty!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so glad that you posted these wonderful pictures. He's a beautiful boy and I can tell is so loved and happy.


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

What beautiful waves in his fur.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

What a beautiful boy, I love the white faces of the seniors.


----------

